# kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?



## Lucanio12 (21. September 2014)

*kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?*

Hallo,

die frage steht oben... geht das ohne Probleme? Oder muss ich mit einem immer offline sein, wenn das andere on ist ?

MfG


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

*AW: kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?*

Warum stellst Du denn die Frage nicht im bestehenden Thread? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/353910-fifa-15-origin-hilfe.html#post6808273


----------



## Lucanio12 (21. September 2014)

*AW: kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?*

weil der alt ist und ich "Angst"habe das mir dann niemand darauf antwortet... wer soll den denn finden ??? oO


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

*AW: kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?*

Du hast dort doch eine Antwort bekommen. Hilft das nicht dann antworte drauf, dann ist Dein Thread wieder "neu". Bei mehreren Threads geht höchstens die Übersicht flöten. Schnellere Hilfe bekommst Du so aber auch nicht.


----------



## Lucanio12 (21. September 2014)

*AW: kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?*

JA dann lösch ich die Frage eben ...w enn ich weiß , wo das ist !


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

*AW: kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?*

Links das kleine Dreieck "Beitrag melden". Ein Mod wird sich dann darum kümmern.


----------



## Lucanio12 (21. September 2014)

*AW: kann man Fifa 15 gleichzeitig über PS4 und PC mit dem selben Origin Account spielen?*

Danke!


----------

